# Won't boot, CD-ROM apparently not working



## Boraphyll (Aug 1, 2008)

My friend has an iMac (from '01?) with the flat panel monitor on a pivot. He recently perfomed a clean install of Mac OS X 10.4, then updated it to a newer version of Tiger.

Unfortunately, the update turned out to be incompatible with his iMac. Now it only boots to the grey Apple logo. 

We've tried trying to reinstall Tiger by booting with the installation CD while holding down "C', but that doesn't work. We've also tried holding down "Option-Command-Shift-Delete" while booting, but it only shows the hard drive on the list of volumes.... and not the CD-ROM.

We think the iMac is having problems either recognizing the CD-ROM drive, reading the CD itself, or it's been inhabited by the soul of Bill Gate's dead grandfather. :4-dontkno

Any ideas on how to exorcise the demon the plagues my friend's iMac? This is my first post on this forum, but it looks like you guys know what you're doing. Any input would be greatly appreciated! ray:

:heartlove BTW, your smileys rock!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How did you do the update? Was it from Software Update under the Apple menu? Anywho, this is what I'd try if it were me. First, start it and get the CD in the disk drive. Next push and hold the power button until it goes off. Now get ready to hold these four buttons down, command-option-p-r. Turn it on, and hold the buttons down ASAP. It'll bong, then bong again, and keep holding the buttons down until you have heard at least 4 bongs, then let go and hold the c key, and hopefully it'll boot from the CD, at which point reformat the drive and reinstall the OS.


----------

